# How to stack boards evenly



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry I couldn't think of the best wording for my title. I needed to stack two pieces of 3/4" board to make a board 1.5" thick. I got them glued and edges lined up very very close, but it's not perect. How would you recommend I even out the edges? The first idea that came to mind was to use a table saw and trim off a sliver from each side (since the exact dimensions are not that important)....but I don't have a table saw. Then I thought to sand the edges, but I thought it might be hard to sand an edge 1.5" wide and keep even pressure across the surface (so I still end up with right angles all around). Any ideas?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

No intent to be insulting Kev, but don't you have a hand plane? Preferably a jointer style(?).
Lee Valley Tools - Woodworking Newsletter
The Veritas planes are a wee bit pricey, but Record and Stanley make decent stuff. 
As I was saying yesterday, haunt Estate sales!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

try a straight edge and Skil saw or try router table with edge trim bit along straight fence


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> No intent to be insulting Kev, but don't you have a hand plane? Preferably a jointer style(?).
> Lee Valley Tools - Woodworking Newsletter
> The Veritas planes are a wee bit pricey, but Record and Stanley make decent stuff.
> As I was saying yesterday, haunt Estate sales!


I actually don't. But if it's the way to go, I would get one.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kevin, this is a job that a table mounted router handles very well. A jointing fence has the infeed set back the amount you want to remove, perhaps 1/16" from the outfeed side. Adjust your fence so the outfeed and bit are aligned and you will be a happy camper in a couple of passes.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> No intent to be insulting Kev, but don't you have a hand plane? Preferably a jointer style(?).
> Lee Valley Tools - Woodworking Newsletter
> The Veritas planes are a wee bit pricey, but Record and Stanley make decent stuff.
> As I was saying yesterday, haunt Estate sales!


Yes a hand plane would be just the ticket for a job like this, and incredibly satisfying to use.

Though I'd say the learning curve is steeper than with a machine tool. Warren would have adjusted his skil saw blade to 90 degrees, clamped his straight edge on and run the cut before we'd finished honing our plane irons! And we still have to get the plane set just so to take a nice shaving. Then there's learning the manual skill of using the plane the right way to maintain a straight and square edge, which a power tool "does for you" to a greater extent.

All of which is absolutely worth doing, and doesn't take too long to get to a workable level of proficiency, but if Kevin just wants to get this job done then a power tool is going to get him there quicker.

Personally if funds were not a concern I'd skip Veritas and go straight for a Lie Nielsen  but a used Stanley or Record in tidy condition is a good bet. Do you get Quangsheng or Qiangsheng planes in the US? They are decent quality for less money than Veritas or Lie Nielsen.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

For me I can't think of a quicker way to screw up a edge than use a hand plane, most don't how to use one..it takes years to get it done right...Like Mike said do it with the router table, much more control over the edge..

===


===


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> For me I can't think of a quicker way to screw up a edge than use a hand plane, most don't how to use one..it takes years to get it done right...Like Mike said do it with the router table, much more control over the edge..
> 
> ...


I think I'll go with the router table. I appreciate all the input.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ah, Bob, but there's the satisfaction and the quietness of working with hand tools, not to mention the lack of airborne dust. Not to mention the fascination of watching a perfect curl snaking up the frog! 

Anybody had any experience with these* Anant planes*? This jointer seems like a steal at that price(?)...
Anant Kamal No. 7 Jointer Plane | Hand Planes


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bobj3; Why would it take years? I'm looking at the draughting board I made in Gr. 8 
(1960) and the joints making up the panel are still tight and true. One end piece is coming loose but that's after being carted around for 1/2 a century.
Nothing teaches one a respect for wood and its idiosyncrasies like working with hand tools (occasionally)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

True, at one time I had tons of hand planes I was collector you could say and they hung up all over the shop walls just gathering dust, it's art and one needs to use them all the time to get it down right..they don't make a saw dust but tons of chips all over the floor unlike the normal router table..

Up the frog on to the floor or work bench..  you talk about plugging the vac. up they will do in a heart beat.. 


==


DaninVan said:


> Ah, Bob, but there's the satisfaction and the quietness of working with hand tools, not to mention the lack of airborne dust. Not to mention the fascination of watching a perfect curl snaking up the frog!
> 
> Anybody had any experience with these* Anant planes*? This jointer seems like a steal at that price(?)...
> Anant Kamal No. 7 Jointer Plane | Hand Planes


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

But you _did/do_ know how. For folks coming into woodworking later in life, there seems to be a distinct lack of available hands-on opportunities to learn the craft from journeymen. That's a shame as a lot of wisdom and experience will be lost.
The Forum is fantastic, but it can't really replace working at a bench under the tutelage of a cabinetmaker.
In a perfect world we'd all have the time and money to go this route...
Inside Passage School of Fine Cabinetmaking


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

Talking about planes how about a snapshot of yours ? and your router table ? I don't see any in your uploads.. 

===





DaninVan said:


> But you _did/do_ know how. For folks coming into woodworking later in life, there seems to be a distinct lack of available hands-on opportunities to learn the craft from journeymen. That's a shame as a lot of wisdom and experience will be lost.
> The Forum is fantastic, but it can't really replace working at a bench under the tutelage of a cabinetmaker.
> In a perfect world we'd all have the time and money to go this route...
> Inside Passage School of Fine Cabinetmaking


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i am one of those who would ruin it with a hand plane. not because planes are bad; it is the user who does not know how to use it correctly.

i have a drum attachment for my drill press which, when used with a fence, can do a pretty good job of cleaning up an edge. but as mike said, a router table is a better tool for something like this if you have one.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Kevin,

How wide and long are your boards? Maybe a jig similar to this could help?

MAKING STRAIGHT CUTS WITH A HOMEMADE JIG - YouTube


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here are my thoughts on the difference between using hand planes and routers: both ways work. I think it is far easier to learn to use a router with a jointing fence and get perfect results in a shorter time. If you choose to spend the time to learn about planes and then develop the proper skill with practice more power to you. "Simple is better" for me.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Mike said:


> Kevin, this is a job that a table mounted router handles very well. A jointing fence has the infeed set back the amount you want to remove, perhaps 1/16" from the outfeed side. Adjust your fence so the outfeed and bit are aligned and you will be a happy camper in a couple of passes.


hmmm ... a jointing fence .. hmmm

and there i was, almost set on the design of the fence for my table, and you had to point out a great feature that i had no idea about.

thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, any adjustable face split fence can be shimmed as a jointing fence. One easy solution is to cut a piece of Formica to fit behind the outfeed face; pop it in when you need to surface an edge and remove it for normal work. Or... if you use the Keep it simple methods and clamp your fence in place it is easy to make a second fence and remove 1/16" from the infeed side. I will add some photos in the morning.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> For me I can't think of a quicker way to screw up a edge than use a hand plane, most don't how to use one..it takes years to get it done right...


Hi Bob

It's a good job you don't want to earn a living at woodworking! Hand planes are often quicker than power tools, especially on simple trim jobs, and learning how to sharpen, set and use a hand plane is surely a fundamental requirement for anyone who wants to work wood? I might do 95% of my cuttting using power tools, but there's always something on every job which I can only do with a hand plane. Having a huge collection isn't necessary - most installation and fitting work can be done with a block plane, a smoother or jack plane and a bull nose rebate.

Regards

Phil


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mike said:


> Chris, any adjustable face split fence can be shimmed as a jointing fence. One easy solution is to cut a piece of Formica to fit behind the outfeed face; pop it in when you need to surface an edge and remove it for normal work. Or... if you use the Keep it simple methods and clamp your fence in place it is easy to make a second fence and remove 1/16" from the infeed side. I will add some photos in the morning.


I recently bought an older Bench Dog fence, pristine and complete except the shim kit was missing. Called Bench Dog and they no longer stock the shims, but the lady on the phone said she keeps a deck of playing cards in her shop and shims both fences and jigs with them. Crazy simple!!


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

When I need lumber that's more than 3/4 I go to a local mill and have one cut for me. It only costs a couple of $$ for the millwork. If your boards are not flat and straight it will be hard to get a perfect edge no matter what tool you use.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Ah, Bob, but there's the satisfaction and the quietness of working with hand tools, not to mention the lack of airborne dust. Not to mention the fascination of watching a perfect curl snaking up the frog!


Aw, you want to take all the fun out of it. Nothing like the loud noise of a power plane, and the little slivers of wood flying everywhere. :yes4: 
Actually, in real life, I'd probably just use my router table, with a flush trim bit - no need for a fence at all.


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> How wide and long are your boards? Maybe a jig similar to this could help?
> 
> MAKING STRAIGHT CUTS WITH A HOMEMADE JIG - YouTube



I think mine (2' x 6") might be a little too small for this jig, but I could definitely put that jig to good use. I'll have to make one. Thanks.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bobj3; "Talking about planes how about a snapshot of yours ? and your router table ? I don't see any in your uploads.."
No router table...yet. I'm still in renovation/construction mode. I literally have to enter the workshop crablike. SWMBOJr's wedding is in three weeks, and all the work on the house that I said I'd do, for the past 9 years, had better be done! 
(That Moen kitchen faucet that I was *****ing about a couple of days ago? Well it blew it's 'O' ring again late last night and once again the day's work plan goes into the dumpster. )
Sounds like Phil and I are the only plane fans.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

Thanks for the feed back..WOW a member of the router forums ( 724 posted items ) and no router or hand plane (s) .I'm a big fan of the plane I just don't like using one,I use one now and then for doors etc. at one time I had a good old friend that would not use a tool with a cord on it and he got me started collecting old wood working tools ,I recall he would took years to make a cabinet/chairs etc.and I said must be a better way to do the same job and I found out about the router..without the need of all the labor...and I was and off running with that..he pass away about 14 years ago but I still recall how to use one..but just don't like it.. 


===



DaninVan said:


> Bobj3; "Talking about planes how about a snapshot of yours ? and your router table ? I don't see any in your uploads.."
> No router table...yet. I'm still in renovation/construction mode. I literally have to enter the workshop crablike. SWMBOJr's wedding is in three weeks, and all the work on the house that I said I'd do, for the past 9 years, had better be done!
> (That Moen kitchen faucet that I was *****ing about a couple of days ago? Well it blew it's 'O' ring again late last night and once again the day's work plan goes into the dumpster. )
> Sounds like Phil and I are the only plane fans.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> ...
> I'm still in renovation/construction mode.
> ...


heh, i have been stuck in the same mode for way too long now. :wacko:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Bob; I didn't say I didn't _have_ any planes or routers, I just can't get into my shop to do any work! (4 planes if you count the spokeshave, and 3 routers ) Soon!
The pressure switch on my compressor died yesterday, whilst I was using it...it was not a good day.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

OK my bad, do you have a router table also ? brand/type ?

How about a snapshot of your routers just for kicks 

==



DaninVan said:


> Hey Bob; I didn't say I didn't _have_ any planes or routers, I just can't get into my shop to do any work! (4 planes if you count the spokeshave, and 3 routers ) Soon!
> The pressure switch on my compressor died yesterday, whilst I was using it...it was not a good day.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Dan
> 
> OK my bad, do you have a router table also ? brand/type ?
> 
> ...


Your wish is my command...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

...oops. That didn't work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

You need a Path call in your IMG call command, the norm is to server that holds the IMG file orther than your HD.

==



DaninVan said:


> ...oops. That didn't work.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

dan, if the picture is on your computer, you will need to upload it to the forum by using the "Manage Attachments" button.

Click on that, and then click on "Browse", and select the picture. Then click on "Upload"

I may not know how to use a plane, but I can post pictures.

The IMG thing will only work when the picture is already on the internet somewhere.

good luck!


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> For me I can't think of a quicker way to screw up a edge than use a hand plane, most don't how to use one..it takes years to get it done right...Like Mike said do it with the router table, much more control over the edge..


Bob,

I have to admit that it was a few decades ago that I was taught how to use a plane, but I still find it a lot quicker and easier to use in many situations than power tools. Also, setting up any tool takes time, not just hand tools. My plane is setup (at the moment only one of them...) and I just pull it out and wind down the blade and it is ready to go. Wish I could say the same for the machine I use at the factory - 1/2 hr just to warm up.

Darryl


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Chris; yeh, I did that originally, off my desktop. I've got a feeling that's where the problem originates as Picasa 3 does a great job of 'filing' but doesn't actually move the picture to the new location. It's more of an address book.
Yesterday went sideways. While I was answering Bob's 'challenge' the kitchen faucet blew the offending 'o' ring again! It was a mad scramble to drive into town and hit the only two places that carry parts before closing...I ended up buying a whole new faucet, rather than not have water for the weekend. Moen and I will be chatting first thing Monday morning...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Dan
> 
> You need a Path call in your IMG call command, the norm is to server that holds the IMG file orther than your HD.
> 
> ==


If At First...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Dan

What brand are they ?,,now I know where you are coming from..

==



DaninVan said:


> If At First...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*A Monster Has Been Created*

...and it's all your fault, Bobj3! 

Bona fides.
#1 spare-computer cart
#2 B/I storage cab.
#3 current project:
-new garden shed 8 x 14
-new hot tub deck and enclosure
#4 scratch built 9 x 15 greenhouse... (a _lot_ of routering)
#5 B/I bookcases with aquarium stand ...still needs doors on lower cab.
(can't do the water end of it till the laundry room, behind it is reno'd)


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Bob; the trimmer is a Ryobi, the old Craftsman is distinctive as, well an old Craftsman. The plunge router is Bosch. The Craftsman must be getting on to 30 yrs old.
It's a 1/4" and past its Best Before date. 
I will definitely review the tool comments here before replacing it, although I'm kind of leaning toward an ideal table m/c.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I neglected to mention in picture #3, that's the new sun-room I put on two years ago.
Amazing lighting in there, even in the middle of Winter. Two 5x5 skylights and serious glazing on E.W.& N.


----------

